# Premiere 6.0 Effekt!



## restfulsilence (9. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Ich bin schon eine ewigkeit auf der Suche nach diesem Effekt, aber bis jetzt konnte mir niemand helfen. Vielleicht könnt ihr es ja!

Also wie auf folgendem Bild dargestellt, möchte ich das zwei Videos in einem Fenster dargestellt werden. Das eine im Hintergrund und das 2. etwas kleiner an irgendeiner Stelle im Vordergund!
Das allein ist ja nicht so schwer, das bekommt man mit dem Zoom-Effekt hin, aber das schwere ist, dass das kleinere einen weichen Rand haben soll also in der größere reinverlaufen soll. Ich weiss nicht wie ich es sonst erklären soll, deshalb hoffe ich das euch das Bild etwas weiterhilft! 







Und das ganze halt mit Premiere 6.0 vielleicht in verbindung mit anderen Programmen!?

Weiss einer von euch wie das geht, wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Klar ist ganz einfach. 

Lösung für Premiere:

Transparenzmap machen für Video mit ausgefranstem Rahmen. Also einfach ne Photoshop-Datei zeichen und als Tranzparenzmaske unter dem Effekt Transparenz einfügen.

Lösung für AE:

Ganz einfach. Zeichne einfach ne Maske und blurre die etwas. Wenn du nicht genau weißt, wie das geht, sag bescheid.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Aber das zweite Video soll ja nur in dem kleinen Fenster zu sehen sein, aber dafür ganz. Wenn ich doch die zwei Videos übereinander lege und die Maske dann darüber wir doch nur die kleine Ecke von dem Video in dem kleineren Fenster gezeigt, oder?
Könntest du mir das mal etwas genauer erklären!?
Bzw. mir mal so ne Maske erstellen und dann sagen wie ich die bei Premiere Einbinden muss?!

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Ich merke gerade, ich habe AE momentan nicht drauf - Schande über mein Haupt.
Deswegen kann ich dich da jetzt nicht Schritt für Schritt durchführen. Aber kleiner Tipp: Schau dir mal das Tutorial an, in der Diskussion "Frage zu AE" <- nicht zu übersehen.
Dort erklärt er wie du den Blur des Lichtschwertes hinkriegst. Das kannst du dann ganz leicht übertragen.
ISt sozusagen ein weicher auswahlrand.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber was ist AE? AFTER EFFEKT von ADOBE?? Hab ich aber selbst nicht! 

gibt es sonst noch was, habe nur Premiere!?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Ich bin nicht der PS Spezi aber so in etwa.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Dann legst du das Ding als Tranzparenzmaske über deine Spur. Alles weiße wird mit Video gefüllt. Das schwarze ist weg. Das graue wird ein weicher Übergang.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Bei einem Video ist das ja kein Problem, aber ich  wollte ja wie bei dem Bild von mir ein kleines in einem größeren haben!

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Ich habs eben mal gemacht, ist doch gar kein Problem.

Musst natürlich ne *.psd einfügen weil die Tranparenz drin hat. Aber dann sollte das prima klappen.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Könntest du mir trotzdem mal ne klene Detailierte Erklärung schreiben!? Wäre echt nett, komme nämlich nicht weiter! 

cu

EDIT: Könntest du mir mal deinen Photoshop Filter hier posten!?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

> Könntest du mir mal deinen Photoshop Filter hier posten!?



Genau so, wie das bereits Angehängte nur als PSD. Weil nur so bleibt die Transparenz erhalten.

Also:

Du legst Video 1 (das Hintergrundvideo) auf Videospur 1.
Dein kleines "Fenster" auf Videospur 2. Nun klickst du Videoclip 2 an und klickst in den Effekteinstellungen auf "Transparenz - Setup"
Dort dann auf "Bildmaske" auf "wählen" <- PSD auswählen und fertig.
Jetzt verkleinerst du nur noch Spur 1 auf die Größe des kleinen Fensters wie auf deinem angehängten Bild.
Nach dem Rendern hast du ein kleines weiches Fenster über dem Anderen. Du kannst es dann natürlich auch noch verschieben, verkleinern und alles. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Also ich bin zu blöd dafür, das wird bei mir nichts!
Auch wenn ich denke das es nichts bringt, könntest du mir bitte mal beschreiben wie du die Photoshop maske gemacht hast? Ich hab das gefühl das ich da was falsch gemacht habe! 

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Datei Neu -> 720*576 Hintergrund weiß.
Rand mit Airbrush schwarz malen. Wenig Druck, damit er weich wird.
Diese Datei dann als Maske.psd speichern und wie oben fortfahren.


----------



## restfulsilence (13. Mai 2002)

Also ich habs so ählich gemacht Also Hintergrund schwarz, dann eine Rechteckige Markierung ziehen, dann Str+Alt+D -> Wert 20 und den inneren Bereich der Markierung mit weiss gefüllt. Kommt auf den selben effekt, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum das nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich die erste Spur verkleinere bleibt die schwarz weisse Maske in der Mitte erhalten und das andere Bild wird einfach nur kleiner dargestellt. Wobei bei der großen Maske der schwarze Rand mit dem Film von einer Video Spur ausgefüllt wird.
Und wenn ich keine Verkleinerung vornehme nur die Maske einführe, funktioniert es wunderbar, da ist in der Mitte der eine Film und außen der andere!? 

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Mai 2002)

Ich hab das mal gemacht. So in ca 10min hier zu finden.
Es ist allerdings in After Effects gemacht. <- Ist halt nur für sowas da. Also lad dir mal die Demo runter oder wenn du es denn nur einmal dafür benutzt die Vollversion.

In AE hat es 2min gebraucht... In Premiere würde ich so etwas gar nicht machen - zu aufwendig.


----------



## restfulsilence (14. Mai 2002)

1. Der Link funktioniert nicht!
2. Ich hatte AE mal, aber bin damit absolut nicht klar gekommen, vielleicht ist es einfach, aber ich habs nicht geschafft! 

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Mai 2002)

Ich sagte ja auch in 10min!

Und für dein Vorhaben brauchst du 0,5 % von AE. Also auch für mich ganz leicht gewesen. Hols dir mal eben und machs. Ich kann dir dann auch Schritt für Schritt sagen wie.


----------

